# What a sense of Humor!



## November X-ray (Oct 1, 2011)

While creating wives, God promised men that good and obedient wives would be
found in all corners of the world. 

And then God made the earth round.

What a wise God we have!!!


----------



## hq308 (Oct 1, 2011)

::ban him::


----------



## kike (Oct 1, 2011)

Very good !!


----------

